# Uno frente al otro



## Gontzal

Buenas tardes. Estoy buscando la traducción de la expresión "uno frente al otro", ¿valdría la misma expresión tanto si estamos hablando de dos ejércitos enfrentados o de sólo dos personas?, "sich gegenüber", "einander gegenüber"?


----------



## kunvla

"uno frente al otro" - "einer dem anderen gegenüber", "einer gegenüber dem anderen".

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Gontzal said:


> Buenas tardes. Estoy buscando la traducción de la expresión "uno frente al otro", *¿valdría la misma expresión tanto si estamos hablando de dos ejércitos enfrentados o de sólo dos personas?*, "sich gegenüber", "einander gegenüber"?



Sí.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Ja, vor lauter Bäumen sieht man den Wald nicht. 

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

kunvla said:


> "uno frente al otro" - "einer dem anderen gegenüber", "einer gegenüber dem anderen".
> 
> Saludos,



Kleine Klarstellung für die Nachwelt: so ganz ohne Kontext klingen die o.g. Ausdrücke in meinen deutschen Ohren etwas schräg, da sind die angefragten Ausdrücke



Gontzal said:


> "sich gegenüber", "einander gegenüber"?



schon eher idiomatisch.

Ok, in einem Krieg steht "einer dem anderen gegenüber", na ja, könnte man sagen. Aber in einem Krieg steht "einer gegenüber dem anderen"? Nee, eher nicht.


----------



## kunvla

bwprius said:


> kunvla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "uno frente al otro" - "einer dem anderen gegenüber", "einer gegenüber dem anderen".
> 
> 
> 
> Kleine Klarstellung für die Nachwelt: so ganz ohne Kontext klingen die o.g. Ausdrücke in meinen deutschen Ohren etwas schräg,
Click to expand...

"einer dem anderen gegenüber"
"einer gegenüber dem anderen"

Auch eine lleine Klarstellung für die Nachwelt: Offensichtlich klingen die o.g. Ausdrücke in vielen anderen deutschen Ohren nicht so schräg wie in deinen.



bwprius said:


> Ok, in einem Krieg steht "einer dem anderen gegenüber", na ja, könnte man sagen. Aber in einem Krieg steht "einer gegenüber dem anderen"? Nee, eher nicht.


Möglicherweise machen beide Parteien in ihrem Kampf gegenseitig diese Projektion des Monsters, einer gegenüber dem anderen.​Franz Hinkelammert, Kultur der Hoffnung: Für eine Gesellschaft ohne Ausgrenzung und Naturzerstörung.​
Das ist nur möglich durch die Vernichtung des anderen Individuums, in dessen Banne der auf Einzigartigkeit bedachte Einzelne steht. Indem die auf Identität als Einzigartigkeit bedachten Individuen einer gegenüber dem anderen auftreten, "geht also jeder auf den Tod des anderen".​Günther Buck: Rückwege ans der Entfremdung. F. Schöningh, 1984. S. 184.​
Doch. Nur ein paar Monate später standen viele von uns einer gegenüber dem anderen. Mit Gewehren in den Händen.​ZETRA - Days of Hope​
Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> "einer dem anderen gegenüber"
> "einer gegenüber dem anderen"
> 
> Auch eine lleine Klarstellung für die Nachwelt: Offensichtlich klingen die o.g. Ausdrücke in vielen anderen deutschen Ohren nicht so schräg wie in deinen.
> 
> 
> Möglicherweise machen beide Parteien in ihrem Kampf gegenseitig diese Projektion des Monsters, einer gegenüber dem anderen.​Franz Hinkelammert, Kultur der Hoffnung: Für eine Gesellschaft ohne Ausgrenzung und Naturzerstörung.​
> Das ist nur möglich durch die Vernichtung des anderen Individuums, in dessen Banne der auf Einzigartigkeit bedachte Einzelne steht. Indem die auf Identität als Einzigartigkeit bedachten Individuen einer gegenüber dem anderen auftreten, "geht also jeder auf den Tod des anderen".​Günther Buck: Rückwege ans der Entfremdung. F. Schöningh, 1984. S. 184.​
> Doch. Nur ein paar Monate später standen viele von uns einer gegenüber dem anderen. Mit Gewehren in den Händen.​ZETRA - Days of Hope​
> Saludos,



Unter Umständen hängt es für deutsche Ohren vom verwendeten Verb ab.
Im Krieg steht einer dem anderen gegenüber.
Franz behauptet, dass einer gegenüber dem anderen eine Projektion des Monsters macht.
Günther schreibt, dass die Individuen, die auf Identität als Einzigartigkeit bedacht sind, einer gegenüber dem anderen auftreten. (Dieser Satz klingt schäg. Ich hätte erwartet, dass einer gegenüber dem anderen als etwas auftritt, z.B. als Feindbild.)
.Zetra ist eine Seite, die es auch auf  

BOSANSKI/HRVATSKI/SRPSKI
gibt und deren deutsche Fassung eventuell nicht von einem deutschen Muttersprachler verfasst wurde.


----------



## Gontzal

Ich bedanke mich bei Euch für alle Ihre Antworten.


----------

